# Quinsig Comm Coll ISO II



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Institution Security Officer II (One or more Position)*
Institution:
*Quinsigamond Community College*

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/05/2021

Type:
Full-Time


*Company Description:*
QCC was established in 1963 as a Community College. It still Is.

*Job Description:*
GENERAL STATEMENT OF RESPONSIBILITIES:
Performs basic security functions as directed/authorized by Quinsigamond Campus Police Management Personnel. Conduct foot patrol of assigned building(s) as instructed by Quinsigamond Police Management Personnel; Perform periodic inspection of building security devices, fire extinguishers, fire panels and similar life safety devices;
Interact with students, staff and other members of the Quinsigamond Community College Community, external persons and organizations as necessary; Provide information related to on-campus and surrounding locations as requested;
Complete required building and equipment tours and document notable discrepancies;
SUPERVISION RECEIVED: 
Direct supervision will be provided by an ISO of a higher grade. General supervision will be provided by Quinsigamond Community College Campus Police with the rank of Sergeant or above. 
SUPERVISION EXERCISED: 
None.
DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:

Perform verification of student, staff and visitor status as needed during certain operational procedures;
Inspect packages, backpacks and similar articles capable of containing items not accepted per College policies and/or Massachusetts General Laws;
Conduct foot patrol of assigned building(s) as instructed by the ISO Lieutenant.
Conduct vehicle patrols in designated security vehicle.
Conduct lockouts and jump starts using proper equipment.
Perform periodic inspection of building security devices, fire extinguishers, fire panels and similar life safety devices; as well as using electronic tour systems.
Interact with students, staff and other members of the Quinsigamond Community College Community, external persons and organizations as necessary;
Provide information related to on-campus and surrounding locations as requested;
Complete required building and equipment tours and document notable discrepancies;
Issue "temporary" parking passes in accordance with established policies;
Issue parking citations as necessary;
Provide fire watches as directed.
Provide standby services for contractors and or guests as directed.
Assist with traffic control and set ups as needed.
Perform verbal and written communication with police personnel through use of radio equipment, phones, computers and similar electronic devices such as IMC.
Assist with management of people during emergencies and other situations as instructed.
Perform other duties as assigned.
Considered essential personnel.
Ability to work all shifts, including holidays.

*Requirements:*
MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS:
1.Applicants must have at least (A) six months of full-time, or equivalent part-time, experience in law enforcement, in a governmental police force or in work involving the protection or security of buildings, equipment or people as a major duty, or (B) any equivalent combination of the required experience and the substitutions below:
Substitutions:
An Associate's or higher degree with a major in police science, law enforcement or criminal justice may be substituted for the required experience.
2.High School Diploma or equivalent.
3.Ability to obtain certification in Basic First Aid and Cardiopulmonary Resuscitatio.
4.Basic understanding of security, fire suppression and emergency systems.
5.Ability to use electronic parking ticket writers.
6.Possession of a current and valid Massachusetts Motor Vehicle Operators License.
PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:
1.Previous experience in a Security Officer position which included responsibilities dealing with access control, inspection and review of fire safety and security devices.

2.Current certification in First Aid and Cardiopulmonary Resuscitation.

3.Experience in the use of electronic ticket devices.

4.Experience working after-hours and weekend schedules.

5.OSHA 10 Certification.

6.Bilingual and able to read, write and speak another language.

*Additional Information:*
SALARY:
Full time benefited position. Starting weekly salary $666.19. Full benefit package. 
HOURS:
Work schedule is 40 hours per week. We have 2 third shift positions with either Monday/Tuesday or Wednesday/Thursday days off. We have one second shift position from 2:00 pm to 10:00pm with Fri/Sat days off. Some morning, evening or weekend availability will be required. 

*Application Instructions:*
TO APPLY:
Visit our Web Site at www.QCC.edu/human-resources for additional information about our college. All applicants MUST APPLY ONLINE by April 18, 2021. All internal applicants should be aware that their application for this vacancy constitutes permission for review of their personnel file. Please note: if you are selected as a finalist, you will be required to provide three (3) reference. Successful applicants will be required to complete a Criminal Offender Record Information (CORI/SORI) request. Bilingual persons are encouraged to apply. Quinsigamond Community College is an equal opportunity affirmative action college supporting diversity.
Diversity, inclusion and equity are core values at Quinsigamond Community College. We are passionate about building and sustaining an inclusive, respectful and equitable environment for all students, staff, and faculty. Every member on our college campus enriches our diversity. We support inclusion and are dedicated to ensuring equity in access to opportunities. 


*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Quinsigamond Community College

Online App. Form:
http://qcc.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=129653&jobboard=148


----------

